# Please Post a picture of being Proud



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Elvis&Oliver have grown very nice winter coats so far and I'm loving their coats. They are a little dirty because we walk daily but that's ok with me. 
Oliver has a manly beard and bang Afro)
They also stood today as calm as could be while I did hoof trimming. 
Elvis now shakes on command with either front hoof, and his reward is a good underarm and leg rub down. Which he thoroughly enjoys! 
Pretty proud of my boys they have been easy to train to walk and come when I call them as well.
I've worked hard on all of these accomplishments and I'm overjoyed at how they're doing.

Thank God for goats


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Your training is awesome! And that is quite the fro


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Isn't training goats fun! We've had a blast teaching our boys to shake hands, walk on their hind legs, spin, kneel, jump through hoops, pull carts, etc. I taught my one boy Sputnik to fetch, and most recently I'm teaching him to present his horns when I ask for help so he can lower me to the ground or lift me to my feet. I have this trick knee that sometimes makes sitting on the ground or standing back up difficult unless I have some kind of support to grab, so Sputnik is going to be my service animal in that regard. So much better than a walking stick, which I would no doubt forget to pick up at some point and then I'd have no idea where I left it. Sputnik, on the other hand, refuses to be forgotten or left behind.

I have so many "proud goat" photos it's hard to know where to start, but how about we start with Cuzco, the proudest of them all: 








Yeah, there's a reason we named him after the llama in "Emperor's New Groove". See the resemblance?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

@elvis&oliver You have the cutest goats! I love them!!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

(blush)Thank you @Nigerian dwarf goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@Damfino I love your picture he's beautiful. What a great idea to train one for a service animal. That's wonderful you've trained your boys to do all that! I know you train horses as well? Do you have some educational material on training techniques for the goats? I think I've read the answer to that question but I can't recall at the moment. Thank you for posting


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I did write a few articles about harnessing, hitching, and training goats to drive. I haven't written any about teaching tricks, but I've given a few pointers here and there. My #1 suggestion is treats. Goats love treats.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

This is Patch Work, a ND wether. There was a time when my 3 would pull hay from their bag in the corner and make a nest to lay in.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This thread has not gotten enough attention. We need some more proud goaties, folks! Here are a couple more photos of Cuzco being proud when he was a "mature" goat of 13 years old.









He was still hiking though! He took two trips with us when he was 13--one to Idaho and another to Utah. He hiked 12 miles with a pack one day in Utah. I guess he has a right to be proud!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

He certainly does have a right to be proud that’s awesome!! Standing like the proud beast that he is too.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi!!!! Diesel (black Boer, dad) Letty (chocolate milk doe, mom) Russ (caped wether)


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Very cute! Love that beard!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I know this thread is slightly older but I had to post this of one of my boys...


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, Cuzco looked so good for being 13! Everyone is so adorable!

I don't really have any of goats looking proud, these are the closest I could find.

My first ND buck, Dill. This was the first time he had seen snow. The picture is from 2012









And here is, Bluejay at 5 hours old. He was born 2 years ago. Unfortunately, I lost him to bloat when he was 9 months old.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Finn is very proud of this load of firewood. From the look on his face, you'd think he cut and loaded it all himself!


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Here's a pic of my two proud oberhasli wethers when they were only a few months old! They are the 2 on the right. The doeling on the left is Nina. She's usually very proud too, but not in this picture.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Everyone looks proud to be a goat to me! They are all great pictures and Fin wow you are the best wood cutting goat man I've ever seen go buddy go! @Damfino How tall is he? He looks like he'd come up to my chest almost. He's beautiful. 
Merry Christmas to all of you proud goatees;}


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

how bout' a lille dog proud of his baby goatees?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 12, 2018)

Here are a couple of my babies... love them all, big or small! Goats are the most amazing animals.... I could watch them all day, popcorn around, play fight, sleep, be needy for love.... my black laMancha should be kidding in the next few days ❤


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT enter a goat pen with popcorn if you have any intention of eating it yourself!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice thread!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love all the pics.


----------



## klee6150 (Jul 9, 2018)

PB & Jai are so proud of being extremely photogenic!!!!!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh, now those are some proud goaties! And great photographs too! I wish I could take photos like that. (I might have to start by getting a better camera!)


----------



## klee6150 (Jul 9, 2018)

Being married to a pet photographer really helps!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

These are all great! I’ll have to try popcorn with Elvis & Oliver I never thought of it before. :clever:
Beautiful goat pictures everyone I love proud goats(blush)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Photogenic is the word!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

My littlest goats, I call them the Monsters, are such proud little girls! They are pretty funny too. They're favorite thing to do is steal other's food.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:groupwelcome: Those are some nice looking monsters! :up:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

goodenuff said:


> My littlest goats, I call them the Monsters, are such proud little girls! They are pretty funny too. They're favorite thing to do is steal other's food.
> View attachment 142281
> View attachment 142283


Those cute little elfin creatures could not be thieving Monsters, shame on you! WELCOMEto the forum


----------



## CR Farm (Sep 15, 2017)

Rita Jo


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Those cute little elfin creatures could not be thieving Monsters, shame on you! WELCOMEto the forum


It may be surprising since they are so cute, but they are monsters once you see how they act with food around! They even steal the guard dog's food! They also knock the alfalfa feeder over a lot! But they can be sweet when they want to!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I just can't believe that! They are too cute to be so naughty. I bet it's a good thing they are so cute! Love the pic with the dog, they all have the same color and mischievous look on their faces. (highfive)
Welcome to the forum
:groupwelcome: @goodenuff


----------



## Bnw (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love all the pics.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

welcome new folks!!!!
ooohh alien geughts! Lamanchaaasss


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What a fun thread!

These are from this past summer as I haven't had my camera out much at all thanks to the crazy, rainy weather that never seems to let up.

Taken by my 12 year old daughter 
Precious









She won Reserve Champion at our state fair with this photo in the 'Bits & Pieces' photo section.
Winter









Winter is a sweetie 


















My picture of my daughter getting the above pictures of Winter lol









My pics
Misty a proud mama









From my old phone - my fav buck kid from this year - proudly found a way to still 'sort of' sleep in the bucket lol









Mindy is a very proud, spoiled rotten brat (she was a bottle baby and I tell everyone she is my 4th child!)


















Psycho Bella (but she loves me!)









Proud teenagers (look Mindy is even smiling!)









Bella proudly showing off her mask (molasses/vitamin/protein tub lol)









Mindy proudly showing off her dirty, molasses tub nose lol!









I'm not sure if Jazzy is happy that she has the cleanest face of them all? (her expression ha!)









baby Willow is a proud lap goat! 









Willow is always in her lap (while Mr. Jingles objects on the left!)









Proudly sleeping baby


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

So cute!
Rambo, Letty's last years buckling...






















Rusty, Letty's last years wether that I kept...






















Sissy, the third of Letty's trips...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love them.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Love all of these proud goatees!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Got another proud picture of the goats! They escaped their pin yesterday, along with the guard dog. They are such trouble makers!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

goodenuff said:


> Got another proud picture of the goats! They escaped their pin yesterday, along with the guard dog. They are such trouble makers!
> View attachment 143279
> View attachment 143281


Well of course the guard dog escaped, too. He isn't there to guard an empty pasture.lol


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Well of course the guard dog escaped, too. He isn't there to guard an empty pasture.lol


True!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Trouble makers or problem solvers? They are not supposed to stay in when the weather is this lovely, are they?


----------

